# Stolen Yarn



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Last night my cat "Smokey" and I were having a lovely night of TV and knitting. I was working on a "Feather and Fan" scarf and he was sleeping at my feet. I let my ball of yarn sit on the floor beside me in a bowl. All of a sudden Smokey stands up, stretches, then he stuck his head in my bowl, grabbed the ball of yarn in his mouth and took off running. I found the ball of yarn in my living room.

Crazy cat!!!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Guess he was needing more attention. Cats are funny!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Not crazy at all--meant it was time for you to put down the knitting--enough was enough!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

He had taken all he could take of that ball rolling around in the bowl. He just couldn't stand its teasing him any more!!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a cat named Smokey also. He is gray with some light tan on his chin and stomach. He's a crazy cat also. Hasn't stolen yarn. He was supposed to be my DD's cat, but won't have anything to do with her. He won't come in from outside if she or my SILor DGDs calls him. I go to door and he comes running, after he jumps down out of the front room window, n then through the deck rails. Will let me hold him, scratch his tummy. He usually lays too far for my hand to reach him, so I tell him he has to give me his paw. He sticks his paw out, I take a hold of it and pull him to me. I'm the only one that can do that too.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

just love those kitties


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

My daughter bought me a wonderful heavy giant jar for my birthday just for this purpose . It didn't stopped her puppy diving in there just as I was getting to the end of a long cast on count, for the second time, stealing the ball of yarn and running around with it, pulling stitches off as he went !!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Smokey has a sense of humor!LOL! Our cats do not play with my yarn, however, our dogs think a ball of yarn is a chew toy!LOL!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

When my little chihuahua has enough of me knitting and ignoring him he sticks his little nose right in my face and stays there...no way I can knit around him. Guess who wins?


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL I can relate as well... last week I was in the dining room when the house became 'too quiet' LOL, I went into the living room to see wat my sons very large puppy was in to, OMG!!! My ball of yarn was missing. It wasn't too hard to find, as I simply had to follow the string trail down the hallway to the last bedroom. There I found my ball of yarn in the puppy's mouth, covered in puppy saliva LOL Apparently he, too, drools over yarn!!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The temptation was just too much for him.


----------



## Abby1234 (Feb 10, 2014)

Too funny. My cats are old & lazy now. So they leave the yarn alone. But they will play with the silicone needle protectors, if they fall on the floor.
Similar thing happened with my cat. When he was a kitten, I came home to find a full roll of toilet paper trailed throughout the house.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Abby1234 said:


> Too funny. My cats are old & lazy now. So they leave the yarn alone. But they will play with the silicone needle protectors, if they fall on the floor.
> Similar thing happened with my cat. When he was a kitten, I came home to find a full roll of toilet paper trailed throughout the house.


I have to keep toilet paper in wicker baskets up high. He loves to roll toilet paper all over the house and tear it completely to shreds. We went to my Mom's house in Alabama at thanksgiving for 5 days. My older brother came to feed the cat and pet him. we got a text one day...don't be surprised when you get home....I knew exactly what had happened.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Smokey is my cat. When he was about 1 year old he fell jumping from a fence and a nail cut his rear flank on the inside all the way down to the bone. I ran him to the vet and they sewed him up. I fed him and gave him his meds for 2 weeks. After that he is mine. He is very big and solid black...usually he ignores my yarn. I don't know what his deal was last night.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Smokey is the name of my husband's cat too. She feigns interest in curling up in my lap for a nap but her face is always pointed towards the yarn source. When she thinks I am faked out by this she inches over to it and tries to steal it. Apparently she thinks hubby doesn't have the brightest bulb for his wife! Yarn left out in our absence is always wound around all the furniture in two or three rooms.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> Last night my cat "Smokey" and I were having a lovely night of TV and knitting. I was working on a "Feather and Fan" scarf and he was sleeping at my feet. I let my ball of yarn sit on the floor beside me in a bowl. All of a sudden Smokey stands up, stretches, then he stuck his head in my bowl, grabbed the ball of yarn in his mouth and took off running. I found the ball of yarn in my living room.
> 
> Crazy cat!!!


One of my cats, a little female Main ****, has to be locked in a separate room when I'm knitting, because EVERYTHING is a toy!! LOL


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

OK. Now, that is very funny. The things we do for our pets!


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

My 3 year old son does the same thing. Last night it was a small ball of yarn, but the last time I had my sewing out, he had the entire house entangled in a crazy web of thread before I realized he'd stolen the spool off the sewing machine.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> He had taken all he could take of that ball rolling around in the bowl. He just couldn't stand its teasing him any more!!


Yup thats what happened LOL


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

All in a day's work if your a cat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

taznwinston said:


> LOL I can relate as well... last week I was in the dining room when the house became 'too quiet' LOL, I went into the living room to see wat my sons very large puppy was in to, OMG!!! My ball of yarn was missing. It wasn't too hard to find, as I simply had to follow the string trail down the hallway to the last bedroom. There I found my ball of yarn in the puppy's mouth, covered in puppy saliva LOL Apparently he, too, drools over yarn!!!


I have 3 Boxers, the oldest Shamrock does a job on any yarn that is not protected when I'm gone. It took a whole weekend one time to untangle a ball of yarn he'd gotten into. I can totally relate.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my GS yesterday while I was caring for him. I always take my knitting & he takes no interest. Yesterday I was knitting a pink baby coat, he obviously either didn't want me to knit it or he liked it because my poor yarn was pulled everywhere. 
My cat however just sits on my lap while I knit with yarn over her. She is 20 years old next month and fed up with my yarn by now!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I had to change from using my knitting basket to a deep tote because my cat helped himself to any idle ball in the basket. I give him a ball occasionally but it isn't too interesting; he'd much rather help himself.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so funny. Thanks for a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

My mother-in-law's dog once grabbed the skein my sister-in-law was working from and ran all over the house with it. She DID get everyone's attention!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have two cats and they don't pay any attention to my yarn, unless i am knitting, then the big one will jump in my lap and bat and chew at the needles and the yarn and whatever i am working on.... you just have to love them.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone told me about taking an empty Tide pods container and putting a hole in the top for the yarn to come through. Don't have any animals anymore but would keep the yarn clean and off the floor or from rolling around.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

When I am making something for myself my cat will leave the wool alone, she knows when I am making something for someone else and has started to attack the wool then. Funny cat.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Beve said:


> Guess he was needing more attention. Cats are funny!


hahahaha yes and so is your dog.... he is so funny!!! :lol:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Smokey is quite entertaining. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

One of the many reasons we love our four legged family members &#128576;


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

If there is going to be a change in the weather, ie barometric change, kids and animals get real frisky. Adults cover it better. Horses run the fence line kicking up their heels, kids play hard and get hurt on the playground etc.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a bichon, Rosy who loves to shred toilet rolls


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

crafterwantabe said:


> just love those kitties


 :thumbup:


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Funny.... my cat is too old to want to play with yarn, but every day when I get home from work, there is " evidence" that my yarn stash has been loved.... my Yorkie, Lexi ( who is 13 and really should know better) likes the rip the paper bands from the skeins.... and chew tem into itty-bitty pieces and leave them all over the floor.DAILY. You think I would smarten up and move the stash to where she has no access??? NOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!!!


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Last night I was making my cat Jack a new crocheted toy. I was very careful with all the little stitches and when I left the room to find catnip to stuff it, I came back in ad he had it all chewed up and wet under the coffee table! 
Well, it WAS his...


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> Last night my cat "Smokey" and I were having a lovely night of TV and knitting. I was working on a "Feather and Fan" scarf and he was sleeping at my feet. I let my ball of yarn sit on the floor beside me in a bowl. All of a sudden Smokey stands up, stretches, then he stuck his head in my bowl, grabbed the ball of yarn in his mouth and took off running. I found the ball of yarn in my living room.
> 
> Crazy cat!!!


Cute and sneaky. Lull you into bliss then grab what he wants. My cat is quite startled at the reaction she gets when I pull my yarn and it pulls back, due to it being in her claws or mouth....I screech rather loudly..Well it works, she drops it and backs off. Of course with the attitude of "geez what's your problem lady!" And I usually go into some rant or other about how she has everything else in the house and yarn is mine! Which situation makes her march off with tail in indignant aloofness position.... Sorta like "WELL, if you are gonna be like that about it, I am leaving" To which I shoot back " Good riddance!" Of course she is back in a few minutes poking me in the butt with a claw or rolling on the floor a few feet away or staring at me wanting food or play or whatever. Yep, that little white thing between the legs and big dog is the Mistress Of The House....


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

At least he didn't dump it in his water dish, like mine do!


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

At least he didn't run upstairs and down with it and drop it between the spindles as I had one do. It took most of one day to straighten it out.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

RebeccaVM said:


> I have to keep toilet paper in wicker baskets up high. He loves to roll toilet paper all over the house and tear it completely to shreds. We went to my Mom's house in Alabama at thanksgiving for 5 days. My older brother came to feed the cat and pet him. we got a text one day...don't be surprised when you get home....I knew exactly what had happened.


Try placing the toilet paper on the holder so the sheets come from below the roll. When the cat and/or baby tries to unroll it - nothing happens. No fun at all!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh he's a cat with a great sense of humour - I love it!! Give him a hug for me!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Nani, our pure bred alley cat, loves my yarn. She doesn't pull on it, but, if I leave it and come back she's using it as a pillow! Usually has her chin on it looking up at me with her eyes.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Smokey must be hiding a copy of the Kitty Cat Handbook. The Yarn Grab Maneuver is in Chapter Six--Hide and Seek with fiber objects.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Our Cinders has finally stopped hiding stolen items but she still loves getting into my yarn bins. I have some fabric ones and, as our computer tech said the other day when he was out, "Guess your cat isn't declawed by the looks of those bins." Cinders use to take things and stash them away in "special" places. She's almost 9 and stopped stashing when we got Bogie. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Last night I was knitting with Daisy (the cat) on my lap and Sophie (the Chihuahua) lying next to my leg. Daisy was grabbing my cast-on tail. I spoke to her harshly which made her stop (temporarily), but I had to reassure Sophie cause she thought I was speaking to her. A couple minutes later Daisy went for the cast-on tail again. Before I could say anything to her Sophie snarled and snapped at her. I think Sophie didn't want me to use that tone of voice again.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Many years ago, we had a cat named Cinders--kind of a light gray. He was wonderful but a wee bit strange. He loved water, would jump in the bathtub with me and loved playing with grass as it floated in the irrigation water. I also truly believe he was gay as when our neighbor's female cat came into heat, she would come and yowl for him to come out. He'd run and hide under the bed. He was such a wonderful cat--he was my Dad's buddy!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Juleen said:


> Many years ago, we had a cat named Cinders--kind of a light gray. He was wonderful but a wee bit strange. He loved water, would jump in the bathtub with me and loved playing with grass as it floated in the irrigation water. I also truly believe he was gay as when our neighbor's female cat came into heat, she would come and yowl for him to come out. He'd run and hide under the bed. He was such a wonderful cat--he was my Dad's buddy!


Our Cinders is a "I only like Mom" cat. She's a tortie. Looks like an orange striped cat who fell into cinders - thus her name. Since we got our mini-schnauzer, Bogie, she has taken up residence in the waste basket in our bathroom. I bought a replacement, cleaned out the basket and put it on the counter for her. She's a sweety. :thumbup:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Did you give him some needles??


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

dianes1717 said:


> Try placing the toilet paper on the holder so the sheets come from below the roll. When the cat and/or baby tries to unroll it - nothing happens. No fun at all!


I tried that and he just uses his claws and shreds the roll. He is quite determined.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes I get up in the morning and find that my cats have been "knitting" in the night! Yarn all over the floor! I love cats and wouldn't be without mine! Cute story and it made me smile..thanks!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

RebeccaVM said:


> Last night my cat "Smokey" and I were having a lovely night of TV and knitting. I was working on a "Feather and Fan" scarf and he was sleeping at my feet. I let my ball of yarn sit on the floor beside me in a bowl. All of a sudden Smokey stands up, stretches, then he stuck his head in my bowl, grabbed the ball of yarn in his mouth and took off running. I found the ball of yarn in my living room.
> 
> Crazy cat!!!


Oh my, you had me locking up my yarn at the bank in all their safety deposit boxes. Scared me almost to death. I thought there really was a yarn thief. Whew, I don't have a cat. Back to the bank to withdraw my yarn. Can I send you the bill? LOL


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, dogs and cats add so much to our lives! We have seldom been in the position to actually choose a pet--they just seem to find us or we get them from our son who is constantly finding pets that have been abandoned in the desert by their owners. His home is full of animals and we get the "overflow". I remember one of the first cats he rescued when he was in grade school--talked us into taking her in because "she has sad eyes" and the people were going to drown her! She was a wonderful furry friend for years! Even our current cat he found walking down a sidewalk and no one around claimed her.She was extremely thin. He already had two children, two big dogs and 4 cats thus we now have Nani. We took her on the condition that when we traveled he would cat sit her. Took her over to this house to meet his animal family--she took a flying leap off their couch and scare the bejeebers out of all of them. Thus, we now have to hire a cat sitter! <vbg>


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

my daughters Beagle loves my yarn too, he grabs and runs through the doggie doors and the item is outside quicker than you can say Jack Robinson!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My completely blind cat, Squeaker, is the one who always steals my yarn and runs off with it.

Hazel


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I roll up all my scraps into small balls of yarn. So when I have my tub full from projects it goes in to the Sewing room (as I crochet while watching TV in the front room). My avatar loves to grab a ball of yarn and run off with it .. so we play catch the yarn for a bit. She finally showed my DH what she does with the yarn balls .. (he didn't believe me that she would just grab a ball and start playing!)


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Smokey just had a case of "sudden impulse".


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I just loved your stories.

When my puppy first found the toilet paper andd ran, I laughed my head off. I couldn't wait to tell the trainer at our next Puppy Class. She began the class by "well, have your puppies found the toilet paper yet?" Mine and most all hands went up!!! LOL


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Wish you had a picture of that it would be worth a thousand words. He sounds like a fun kitty. Just make sure he doesn't digest any of the yarn - it could be fatal.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

One of my cats, Onyx will look me in the eye while she takes the ball I am using.Little stinker. :-D


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

:lol: She is daring you to say something. Cute!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

My poodle puppy, Latte, loves yarn, too. He has even helped himself to yarn in the bags of my students, And he is quick! I put the yarn back in the bag-turned my head to answer a comment and zip, he had it again. All three of my dogs like to play with the dryer balls I felted, also.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Kittykatsmom--looking at your cat's photo I have decided we have twin cats! Does your cat "talk" as much as ours? She's always stating her opinion even though we don't speak "Meow"! :O)


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> I have a cat named Smokey also. He is gray with some light tan on his chin and stomach. He's a crazy cat also. Hasn't stolen yarn. He was supposed to be my DD's cat, but won't have anything to do with her. He won't come in from outside if she or my SILor DGDs calls him. I go to door and he comes running, after he jumps down out of the front room window, n then through the deck rails. Will let me hold him, scratch his tummy. He usually lays too far for my hand to reach him, so I tell him he has to give me his paw. He sticks his paw out, I take a hold of it and pull him to me. I'm the only one that can do that too.


My cat Jeridan, does much the same thing. Won't come in when anyone calls him but me. Then if someone is here he heads straight for the top of my closet. Also does that when he hears anyone pull into the driveway. He doesn't mess with my yarn, but chews on my oxygen tubing. I have to completely tape 50 ft. of tubing with masking tape, so he doesn't chew on it. I also have tubing for my nebulizer and he chews on that too. I had to go without my meds for two days because he had chewed a hole in it, and it was my last one. So now I have that tubing taped also. Can't afford to go without that. I don't know why he chews on that tubing. He will chew it completely in two pieces, if I don't catch him at it. Holes or bite marks can be taped well enough to use, but not when it's completely chewed apart like that. I really don't know what to do with him. Nothing stops him from chewing. Oh well, I have it taped now. If that doesn't stop him. I will have to give him back to my GS. It was his cat in the first place, but now won't come to anyone but me.
Sue


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

How can it be that my cat Jack makes knitting twice as hard but twice as much fun?
If I'm not looking for a stolen ball of yarn I am trying to move him off my pattern.
Wouldn't give him up for any money.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

Have an 8month old "kitten" who will do a tug of war for any bit of yarn he wants....and he never wants the cheap, oops I mean, the inexpensive stuff. If it doesn't cost at least $8.00 for a tiny skein, he's not interested. The cat has class!


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Last summer my cat Rizzo and I were sitting outside while I was knitting. I saw him him playing with the ball at my feet and thought - how cute! I looked up to find that he had taken the ball and wrapped it around several bushes before bringing it back. He is not an outdoor/indoor cat. He wears a harness and a GPS and is never alone outside. A few years ago I would let him out with just the GPS but got too worried when I could not find him.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, of course not - why play with CHEAP yarn or lay on CLEAN clothes?
I think for the same reason that in a 3 bedroom home, the ONLY place to lay down is on the very pattern I am working off.
I could patterns spread all over the house, I'm sure they wouldn't hold the slightest interest for him.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

My huge Tom cat lounges on the floor and watches me knit. On those rare occasions when he gets on the arm of the chair, if I'm knitting with straight needles, he watches for a long while, then suddenly bats a paw at the end of one of the needles. I think he is intrigued by the balls at the ends of the needles and by the way the balls bounce as I knit.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Cute story!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I have never had a cat or dog steal yarn from me until Angus.
Angus is my year old Beagle and he loves to grab a thing and race away. 
He grabbed a ball of yarn a few months ago and ran with it, with of course a half done project and a needle attached. I'm more careful when I set my knitting down
since that happened. I lost stitches in the grand race through the 
the rooms, pulled it out and started again.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Was there some catnip hiding in the yarn perhaps? Lol


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> Last night I was knitting with Daisy (the cat) on my lap and Sophie (the Chihuahua) lying next to my leg. Daisy was grabbing my cast-on tail. I spoke to her harshly which made her stop (temporarily), but I had to reassure Sophie cause she thought I was speaking to her. A couple minutes later Daisy went for the cast-on tail again. Before I could say anything to her Sophie snarled and snapped at her. I think Sophie didn't want me to use that tone of voice again.


LOL they are just like kids sometimes


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am the mother of the 2 chihuahua in my avatar. The light one is a terribly mousy and prissy little lady. Buster, my little chocolate fellow is all "Dennis the menace". I keep tennis balls in the dryer and occasionally one makes it upstairs in the clean laundry. He is in hog heaven. 

The first time I heard the familiar bumping noise and realized I had already put the balls back, I got my lazy self up to find him decorating my bedroom and bathroom as well as the spare room with 5 skeins of various types. I do charity knitting and in putting up my yarn after finishing for awhile, I neglected to lock the lid down tight on the big plastic containers. He was actually quite proud of his work. 

I've learned to 1- put my things away. 2- if its quiet, something is wrong . Isn't life so much more interesting with our furbabies? Have you noticed they are terrific character judges, too? Hugs.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My cat is remarkable for what he doesn't do- play or help me knit.
I got him as an adult from the animal shelter who guesstimated his age as 2-1/2 years. All the other adult cats were 2-1/2 years as well. I bought all sorts of toys for him to play with and he ignored them, all of them. 
The only knitting he has disrupted is when he accidentally pulled a scarf I was working on, partly off the needles. He pulled about 10 stitches off. For me it was a mini-disaster because I was relatively new at knitting and had just changed yarns where I was double stranding 2 different yarns every few rows. It was a real collage of yarns, some of which were fuzzy and all were black or gray and it was a mess that I needed help from my LYS to fix. But, that was his single transgression, no other knitting escapades in the 8+ years I've had him. The most reaction he has to my knitting is if I toss the yarn over his head when he's sitting in my lap and he twitches whichever ear the yarn fell on. 
I think his age was mis-guesstimated by 4 or 5 years. I've never had a cat not play before a much older age. He's a sweet boy and obviously a senior now, and I love him dearly, even if he doesn't steal my yarn.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

O, I bet age has a lot to do with the "tricks" my cat pulls on me, like this morning in bed when he bit my nose, then sank two claws in one of my fingers. He's not mean, he's just young. I keep forgetting that he's young 'cause he's such a big boy. His paws are the size of a mountain lion's. He is so playful and I am so old, but I try to play with him every day. He especially likes hiding under the bedspread, then pouncing with one huge paw when I swing a toy mouse on a string at the end of the bed.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

My older cat jumps in my lap anytime I bring out the yarn. The younger one is fascinated with the ends of my needles. He bites them any time he can. My dog is the one who grabs the ball and takes off with it. 
Cats + dogs + yarn = a mess!
They have us well trained.

There is a swap for Catz n Dogz of many colors. We not only swap pet related items, but also share funny stories about our furbabies. Lots of fun. Any one interested in joining should contact CharleenR for more info and a questionaire. Love to have new members.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I had an orange and white little cat that would jump up by me when I was knitting and bat her paws at my needles. She never bothered my yarn. My other cat would just ignore me when I was knitting. Sometimes she would get up on the top of the couch behind me and nuzzle my hair with her nose. Now I have a dog (my avatar) and he will get up beside me on the couch, but he never bothers my yarn or my needles.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mary I love your avatar. Thanks for the explanation. He looks like a little old man. 

My Camilla was adopted at 5 weeks from a shelter and her only transgression was to decorate the charging cord for my laptop. She has never been interested in my knitting except to burrow into it for warmth. Buster is a very frustrated reincarnated knitter. At times he's very much a pest. 

In the past 26 years and 5 chihuahua, 2 were fiber enthusiasts, 2 could care less, one just put up with "let me finish this row".


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Love your dog's sweet face.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

RebeccaVM said:


> Last night my cat "Smokey" and I were having a lovely night of TV and knitting. I was working on a "Feather and Fan" scarf and he was sleeping at my feet. I let my ball of yarn sit on the floor beside me in a bowl. All of a sudden Smokey stands up, stretches, then he stuck his head in my bowl, grabbed the ball of yarn in his mouth and took off running. I found the ball of yarn in my living room.
> 
> Crazy cat!!!


You do realise that it is all your fault don't you Rebecca? How Dare you ignore him whilst you are doing something so completely unimportant. I hope you have learnt your lesson now.
Jay


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> When my little chihuahua has enough of me knitting and ignoring him he sticks his little nose right in my face and stays there...no way I can knit around him. Guess who wins?


That is so funny because my little one does the exact same thing. :-D


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I have a bichon, Rosy who loves to shred toilet rolls


My grand puppies Buddy and Zippy are bichons. They're adorable.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> Smokey must be hiding a copy of the Kitty Cat Handbook. The Yarn Grab Maneuver is in Chapter Six--Hide and Seek with fiber objects.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Funny how cats and dogs usually get what they want when they want it, especially our attention. Smokey knew just what to do to get YOUR attention. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughters' cat was called Smokey as well. He is buried outside my house and my own cat Sooty who used to live with Smokey at my house is also buried not far from his friend. Sooty used to sit on my lap and if I wanted something I would ask my hubby to get it for me. He asked why I couldn't get it and I told him I couldn't disturb the cat. HaHaHa!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

One cold night our two dogs woke me up frantically trying to get me to follow them. I got out of bed and they led me to the family room where a feral cat was sleeping on the footstool. I said, "Well, who are you" and he hissed at me. I took the dogs back to the bedroom and "Pirate" was gone in the morning. After that, Pirate came in the doggie door at least one time a day for several years. We'd always say "Hi", he'd hiss, eat, hiss on the way out and leave. Our son tried and tried to touch him but he wasn't having any of that! After about 5 years, Pirate didn't come so we searched for him and found him dead in an alley a couple of blocks away. Brought him "home" and buried him where the rest of our pets were buried. I still kind of miss his visits!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

enough of this knitting stuff time to play and chase me


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Jay
OMG You are absolutely right. One of you fine people should turn me into the Humane Society of Michigan!


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

My finance does that all the time. 
"I can't get up - I don't want to disturb the cat."
God forbid the cat should be disturbed after I've worked a 10 hour day.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Evie RM, your dog looks so innocent. But they all do when they want something. LOL


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

RebeccaZ said:


> My finance does that all the time.
> "I can't get up - I don't want to disturb the cat."
> God forbid the cat should be disturbed after I've worked a 10 hour day.


Ahhh! Someone with a similar excuse to mine, except I always say that I can't get up because I am being weighed down by the dog.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I had to smile about your guy! Any man who cherishes animals is a winner! They are great with kids and have a kind heart! I have a feeling he's a keeper! :O)


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

We are such a lucky bunch. We have a hobby that is so satisfying, unquestioning love and devotion, free entertainment and exercise promoters.


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

Cats are wonderful pets. Smokey was telling you it WAS HIS TURN TO GET YOUR ATTENTION instead of the yarn's.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that male pets seem to pick the female owners as their favorite, and female pets pick the male owner? Hubby and I were discussing this and with every one of our pets, be they cat or dog, it has been true.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Juleen said:


> Has anyone noticed that male pets seem to pick the female owners as their favorite, and female pets pick the male owner? Hubby and I were discussing this and with every one of our pets, be they cat or dog, it has been true.


Hmmm, now that you mention it, our late female cat really attached herself to my late husband, and the Tom cat has become mine; course, I'm the only one here now.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting--sure follows the pattern we've seen around here! Pooster, many years ago, our first cat was a male rescued on the Mexican border. We kidding that he meowed with a Mexican accent and that had we not neutered him the girl kitties would have been quite impressed in him. I was his very very favorite person in the world. Tom was OK, but, I was number uno in Pooster's book!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Juleen said:


> Interesting--sure follows the pattern we've seen around here! Pooster, many years ago, our first cat was a male rescued on the Mexican border. We kidding that he meowed with a Mexican accent and that had we not neutered him the girl kitties would have been quite impressed in him. I was his very very favorite person in the world. Tom was OK, but, I was number uno in Pooster's book!


Great. Meow with an accent. LOL. My Tom cat rarely meows. Maybe 2 times at home in the almost year I've had him. But he lets me know that he knows how to meow when I have to put him in the carrier to go to the Vet. He doesn't meow then, he yowls and howls like he's being physically hurt, tho I know he's not hurting. He's just plain mad.

I'm considering hiring a pet sitter to do the Vet trips now that I'm a bit senior. I think my cat will be happier with me if I'm not connected in any way to those trips.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Shady Pine Lady--we now have a traveling vet who actually goes to the house to check our cat. All of our other cats we took to the vet--I always got a chuckle out of how loudly they howled on the way to the vet but seldom heard a chirp on the way home! Of all of our cats, I think "Footsy" was my favorite. He had a huge head and convinced us he needed a home so we took him in and loved him for many years. He had 6 toes on all four feet and his front extra toes he used as a thumb. He could catch ribbons and hang on with that toes pressed against him paw. He had a huge head with lots of scarring but he was a wonderful guy!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

O boy, I sure wish my Vet would travel to see my cat. But no deal. At least now that I've moved into town, I'm a lot closer to the Vet clinic.


----------

